# Hate Carpet!



## jtf (Oct 22, 2017)

After trying several methods, got some carpet/glue stripper. This hatch requires a big expanded metal vent for the two 6 gallon fuel tanks up front to weight the 1650 boat for the jet. It needed ventilation, the previous owner had applied carpet...I HATE CARPET. 

To weld in a "grate" it needed to be stripped. This stuff works, but beware, it will eat your skin and is very flammable. 

Pulled off as much carpet as possible and am on a second application of the stripper. Will require sanding, have two orbital discs air wheels to try.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 22, 2017)

*good info !! thanks for sharing.*


----------



## jtf (Oct 22, 2017)

Ready for welding expanded vent, removal of glue would be a pain if it were any bigger area.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yep, I agree. 

I owned a condo one time that had carpet stuck to a circular staircase. I hired some guys to take that [email protected]$#% stuff off. I tried it for about ten minutes before I learned it wasn't something I wanted to do. 

I've never had carpet on any boat...until this new-to-me 2007 Lowe that I ran for the first time today. I am envisioning a few mods and it appears that I will have to learn how to deal with boat carpet in the near future.

Thankfully, I don't think those mods will require REMOVAL, just adding.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 23, 2017)

Unless its a ski [email protected]#$% carpet on a boat. I hate it.


----------



## pbw (Oct 23, 2017)

Give acetone a try next time, works for me.


----------



## jtf (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's the mod for venting the tanks, well supported a little heavier than I asked for, the shop probably didn't have any angle and used 1" heavy wall tubing. But you won't smash through this. Put an open radius on the right to drop the anchor & line into the hatch while running.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 2, 2017)

I like it. I especially like the radius cut so you can use it quickly, while underway.


----------



## jtf (Nov 3, 2017)

Got the vented hatch installed and working on last two mods, seats and rod trays. The boat is turning out clean. This is vented for the under deck tanks.


----------



## jtf (Mar 29, 2018)

Getting rid of carpet on rear bench today to install storage hatch. This is the best product for stripping carpet and glue I've tried. Saturated a patch and after 20 minutes, the carpet AND the glue came off like pulling a piece of duct tape. It also did not affect the paint. Smells loud.

XYLOL XYLENE: about $20 big box store of choice. It doesn't evaporate quickly. It worked without scraping so applied to entire bench and covered with trash bags to sit awhile.


----------



## Bateman (Mar 29, 2018)

Interesting. My jon boat has carpet everywhere in the interior except the floor. I've wondered how horrible it would be if I ever decided to remove it.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ha! Used some Acetone this morning. Yikes. Your XYL stuff and Acetone leave this old brain whoosey. Keep a fan going. I didn't, and wish I had.


----------



## Bateman (Mar 29, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Ha! Used some Acetone this morning. Yikes. Your XYL stuff and Acetone leave this old brain whoosey. Keep a fan going. I didn't, and wish I had.



:lol: that stuff will give you a pounding headache for sure.


----------



## jtf (Mar 29, 2018)

Did this job outside with strong breeze, *would not* use it inside without proper ventilation and a carbon filter respirator. Took 30 minutes wait and 10 minutes scraping, most of the glue came up even dry and the carpet peeled with hands/chemical gloves. Will finish with the other goopy stripper for the vertical surfaces, it sticks on.


----------



## overboard (Mar 29, 2018)

That's a nice vented hatch, looks to be well made!


----------



## jtf (Mar 29, 2018)

Bateman said:


> Interesting. My jon boat has carpet everywhere in the interior except the floor. I've wondered how horrible it would be if I ever decided to remove it.




Used 1/2 gallon and maybe could have gone lighter. It's the best stripper for glue I've used. BUT...even outside, use a carbon respirator! It is slow to evaporate, put it in the shade and work a couple feet at a time, did the entire bench in one shot honestly about 1/2 hour. The used carpet is airing out in the gravel and 4 hours later, it is still STRONG! Strippers are known to give one bronchitis.


----------



## sokyfishing (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't mean to be a bother, but gasoline vapor is denser (heavier) than air. The fumes can collect in the bottom of your tank storage space, if you don't vent the bottom.


----------



## jtf (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks, it's open on the bottom and divided from batteries. Biggest problem is the new EPA tanks, they are crap for venting! I'd like to buy a couple 6 gal old style.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 9, 2018)

*" Biggest problem is the new EPA tanks"*

I bought this replacement vented cap and it solved my problem.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BN67792/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

